# Cooler too small. Fish bag good?



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've caught some fish that just barely fit in my fish locker and had to bend them. I was thinking about a fish bag but wanted to see if anyone has used them and how they worked.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We use one all the time when we have a leviathan. My buddy made ours and it is awesome.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fish bags are great, the keep the fish nice and cold and preserve ice


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

We used one last friday and i must say it was alot easier when unloading verse the huge cooler! I told my bud that was the way to go!


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

I use mine because I just don't have enough room in my boat for a large cooler. It works well and will hold ice for most days of fishing. I busted one side and just sewed it back up with fishing line.


----------

